# i hate ice



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

lots of ice up here!!!!!! been salting for the last 7 day straight......... i'll get some pix up sometime of all the trees that are down.. we have turned into tree removal experts....LOL


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

i hear ya there buddy 

we salted for 3 days and then the rain come and saved my as$, i was running low on salt and did'nt get another load until yesterday

wish you well and if i can help all you have to do is call, i still have about 50T of salt i havent taken yet so if you get low i'll have them send it to you

Rick


----------



## tom5301 (Jan 30, 2007)

But here comes the snow is there a good place to buy bulk salt halfway reasonable


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

try independance salt company

they sell in full loads but i don't know about partial's

get ready REPO_MAN we are gonna have to roll tomorrow night


----------

